# Unreliable Nissans?



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of questions about stuff thats gone wrong on this forum...a lot more than outher car forums...is that just a reflection of the people that post here, or is that a reflection of bad reliability in these models? Just wondering what to look foward to on my b14 200sx i bout 2 weeks ago.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

these cars are about as reliable as you can get em...all cars have their bugs and problems that happen infrequently.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, think of it like this:

how old is your car?

how old is the NEWEST GA16 ever produced for sale in the states? At least 6 years old.

your car is what, 8 years old now? Old cars have normal maintenance issues.....most of the GA16s are getting close to 100k or are well over 100k.

think about this


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i think the point of the forum is to help people with there problems(and for prople to associate with there fellow car enthusiasts[sp?])...if we cant help then they will have to shovel out some $$ so basicly think of this as a problem solving, money saving website :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

At Mexico, almost 80% of taxis are B13 Tsurus, many newer ones (we still produce the venerable 4dr B13), we got tons of compact cars to choose, much more than in USA & taxi drivers always return to the reliable Tsuru.

Almost all above 100k miles & adding a lot of miles (kms by the way) a day, all with the different versions of GA16's.

*Mex B13 Tsurus are the same as USA B13 Sentras


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well people come to Tech section primarily for 2 things, modding advice and trouble shooting, so you are bound to see a lot of issues being mentioned.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

b14_200sx said:


> I'm seeing a lot of questions about stuff thats gone wrong on this forum...a lot more than outher car forums...is that just a reflection of the people that post here, or is that a reflection of bad reliability in these models? Just wondering what to look foward to on my b14 200sx i bout 2 weeks ago.


My 97 GXE I have had from new, and has 72,000 miles. Apart from tyres, brakes, 1 battery, air filter and plugs that is all she has had. Not even a fuel filter!! 7 year old car, this is excellent...... 
These cars are reliable but getting old as already has been said. So I have a small Oil leak just started, and rear drums are noisy. Also a weak clutch to look forward to replacing soon.
Good luck with your car....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im not even gonna front.....my GA was very unreliable..and i babied that fuckin motor..it only had about 125k miles...my sr20 has 154k and is running very strong..


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> im not even gonna front.....my GA was very unreliable..and i babied that fuckin motor..it only had about 125k miles...my sr20 has 154k and is running very strong..


A car like yours must come a dime a dozen. Because my GA16 has over 160k on it and it runs like a champ. Very strong, and the auto tranny still shifts smooth with NO roughness at all. A testimony to the reliabilty of the GA16.... I once saw and heard a GA16 with almost 400K, and another with 225K that sounded just as smooth as mine!! These are great engines!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

meh, right now my GA has around 210,000 miles and not one problem yet except for a burnt harness and all the other stuff that has to be replaced on a regular basis, wtires, brakes, plugs, wires, a new starter etc etc.... but thats a given with any car.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

That is a excellent question. I knew nothing about Sentra's when I bought mine about 100,000 miles ago. It has not been as reliable as I hoped it would be, but, on the other hand, at 172,000 miles it runs stronger than the day I got it. A lot depends on how it was maintained by the previous owner. I found that many people that trade in cars, are the ones who do not maintain them well. That was my case. Common repairs or ones I needed: Front main seal, alternator, valve cover gasket, oil pan gasket (2 times) , outer CV boots (3 sets), starter, 2 sets of plug wires. There are other things. But, I would buy it again. Great handling car. Overall, it has done well. I also have a Saturn. Each car has its weak points. I come here and go to other forums since I do what repairs I can myself. Other Sentra owners go 200,000 miles or so with a lot less problems than I have had.


----------



## wh22366 (Apr 14, 2004)

The wife and I have driven several Nissans 200,000 + miles and only sold them then because we wanted rigs with newer styling. I've always been impressed with the reliability of Japanese of electrics/electronics. Haven't ever had something fizzle because a connection turned green. Can't say that about the German cars we (still) drive. When my wife's Audi finally craps out on the road and they haul it to a boneyard, I'll go pick her up in the '94 Pathfinder. :thumbup:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

what are you talking about my nissan is verry reliable except. chain tensioner, idler sprocket, striped out 5th gear, 3 altenators, starter, clutch kit, thermostat leaking problem, spun connecting rod bearing, cracked timing chain cover, and a really bad oil leak due to the timing chain cover. but boy does she run like a champ :banana: ... at least not all this happened at the same time and not all of it was my fault liek the first half of that list wasnt my fault lol


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

i've been very impressed with my B14 with the GA16DE, i've had it for about 4-5 months and the only problem that i see with it is that it needs a front seal replacement. I have the parts but not the time. So for now i just add the oil every now and then. Runs like a champ, couldn't ask for a better car for 400 bucks oh yeah.. it's got almost 140,000 miles and the clutch is still like new.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've my GA16DE Sentra since new (1997), the main difference is maintenance, it runs better than newer, but I just have 40k miles (yes 40,000 miles).

Always synthethic oil & runs really smooth.

Plugs/Wires/Alternator/Batteries/shocks/brakepads that all cars require often.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my b13 is a fawking tank. and my GA16 is fawking bulletproof. i would smack anyone that said anything negative about all b13's/the GA16 engine


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> my b13 is a fawking tank. and my GA16 is fawking bulletproof. i would smack anyone that said anything negative about all b13's/the GA16 engine


there slow :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> there slow :thumbup:


True, but have great potential.....lol




cHoPs said:


> im not even gonna front.....my GA was very unreliable..and i babied that fuckin motor..it only had about 125k miles...my sr20 has 154k and is running very strong..


Thats because the way your treated it. Dont tell me you babied it, cause I know you better than that. You were what 12 when you baught.....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Plus, I was t-boned in my b14, with my wife in the passenger side. The only thing wrong with her is she has a slight case of whiplash, and we are bolth a lil sore. I drove the damn car 20 miles home, with out any noises, it didnt even pull to the left or right. Went on down the road straight as an arrow. They had to total the car out cause the repairs exceeded the value price, but I dove the car around another 50 or so miles before it was towed to the yard for inspection. I will always give praise to the safty of any Nissan vehicle.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe I open a can of worms with this one but I think the problem with the ga16de owner is the person driving it. there's nothing wrong with that motor and the only reason why its potential has not been reached is the owners...

you're all cheap... that's all i'm gonna say about that.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

James said:


> maybe I open a can of worms with this one but I think the problem with the ga16de owner is the person driving it. there's nothing wrong with that motor and the only reason why its potential has not been reached is the owners...
> 
> you're all cheap... that's all i'm gonna say about that.


CHEAP!!!! CHEAP!?!?!?!!!!

well, yeah 

I wonder why someone would think that about the nissans. I mean, mod'ing and trouble shooting is just about the ONLY thing most people come on into a forum for in the first place... as stated REPEATLY! With myy current project I'm all but certain was a blown head gasket that was the death blow. But it was cheaper to get a new short block then to get the gasket put in, and the JDM's got more push in them. They are as strong a GA16 as you can get. A really good base to start the mods. That beast has to go through 2 melted radiators, 5 theromosates failing and 222k to stop dead. And the she still ran, just not... nice.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

James said:


> maybe I open a can of worms with this one but I think the problem with the ga16de owner is the person driving it. there's nothing wrong with that motor and the only reason why its potential has not been reached is the owners...
> 
> you're all cheap... that's all i'm gonna say about that.


 :thumbup: nah im not cheap i was gonna give up on it, now im buying shit for it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im not cheap.....i do shit right..sure it may take a while but hey, i get quality parts(hotshot, UR, etc)....however, my car was a lemon from day one that i bought it, and it seemed i was investing more money in repairs than i was modding my car enough to enjoy it...with that said, i sold the mofo and came accross an sr20...man, i havent even had this car for a month and i've already got a FSTB, place racing cai, stillen header and coilovers(non ebay)...this car is awesome


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Plus, I was t-boned in my b14, with my wife in the passenger side. The only thing wrong with her is she has a slight case of whiplash, and we are bolth a lil sore. I drove the damn car 20 miles home, with out any noises, it didnt even pull to the left or right. Went on down the road straight as an arrow. They had to total the car out cause the repairs exceeded the value price, but I dove the car around another 50 or so miles before it was towed to the yard for inspection. I will always give praise to the safty of any Nissan vehicle.


yea im pretty cheap BTW are you gonna part it out nos?


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

I've been an "American" car owner for over 20 years and I have to admit, I
am very pleased with this 4 banger 1.6. When I bought my 97 Sentra back
in Sept. of 04, she had 123k with well over 95% of her original parts. Talk
about an original owner getting their money's worth...  ! Well, after
some 10k+ miles later and replacing only minor things like brakes, struts and
tune up parts, I think I've gotten my 500 bucks worth out the car already. In
fact, just recently she went under the State sniffer test and came through
with results that even impressed the Tech. In my years of owning a few
"American" cars with "American" designed 4 bangers similar or a bit larger in
size to the 1.6, I have to say I am very impressed with what a few minor
mods have done waking up this little work horse. :thumbup:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes they are unreliable (LOL)
Thats why I still have my hard-to-kill e16 powered b12 coupe
Nissans have great potential, true, and it is more fun to create the high performance configs than going into a shop and choose the combo 16 that gives you exactly 45.2 hp more...


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have only had 2 issues, 1 being the engine temp sensor, and ignition coil only because those Nology wires shorted out my coil, so reliable for my 1992 since new only 1 problem ever!!! 

Only 1 recall and it was the fuel pump. In fact I never even had a tailight bulb or turn signal bulb ever burn out yet 13 years old!! 

chris 92 classic


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have over 114k miles on my car, and other than general fixes my car runs like a champ!


James said:


> you're all cheap... that's all i'm gonna say about that.


^you damn skippy!

well the engine is nothing to hollar about from the factory, so i think slight mods here and there are perfectly fine! :thumbup: all my money is going into suspension mostly, so then i wont have waisted money when i get an sr swap. its just a matter of time, i have about 120k miles on it. and if i find a bashed nx or se-r ill take it. (and i have an auto, so theres another reason for ya.)


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, i just bought mine and at 88k i had to spend 1000+ on a tranny rebuld...so...


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

> my b13 is a fawking tank. and my GA16 is fawking bulletproof. i would smack anyone that said anything negative about all b13's/the GA16 engine


woah man, back up...i love my 200, i was just curious about how long i can plan to own it...im not tryin to step on any toes


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

evil_001 said:


> CHEAP!!!! CHEAP!?!?!?!!!!
> 
> well, yeah
> 
> I wonder why someone would think that about the nissans. I mean, mod'ing and trouble shooting is just about the ONLY thing most people come on into a forum for in the first place... as stated REPEATLY! With myy current project I'm all but certain was a blown head gasket that was the death blow. But it was cheaper to get a new short block then to get the gasket put in, and the JDM's got more push in them. They are as strong a GA16 as you can get. A really good base to start the mods. That beast has to go through 2 melted radiators, 5 theromosates failing and 222k to stop dead. And the she still ran, just not... nice.


Hey, i wasnt trying to say anything bad about your car or anybody elses...i was just asking a question about a car that i just bought, i wasnt trying to be a jerk or anything like that, but you and about a dozen other people felt like you needed to talk down to me and act like im just some idiot trying to down on your car. I HAVE ONE TOO! And just so youll know why i was asking, i just spent $1000+ on a transmission rebuild at only 88k miles.


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

as someone who works in a Nissan dealer, I'd like to make a few comments. The customers I have who do their scheduled maintenance with us, not just oil changes but also trans services, fuel filters, flushes, etc. tend to have fewer problems than anyone else. Things like starters and alternators can't really be helped, although changing the belts and checking the tension every so often could (and I stress "could") help some of the life in your alternator (bearing wise). 

The cars that come in on the hook are usually the ones that don't get taken care of, haven't been in for a long time, haven't had their services done, the customer's that said "oh, I don't really think I need that right now, I'll do it later". We have a saying with customer's like that, "pay me now or pay me more later".

Also, how you're driving the car. Car's that have had a rough life, even with maintenance don't last as long. I had a GA16 in the other day that needed a distributor and plug wires, he was using some cheapy Auto Zones, even though they were new they were pulling apart when we tried to check the plugs, the distributor was shot, that really can't be helped. Anyway the engine had about 120k on it, but it made all kinds of noise, probably run hard and hung up wet more than it was ever just driven and cared for. We suggested that he replace the engine in the near future, because ths one sounded rough.

On the flip side, my manager has a J30 with over 200k on it, I frequently see Maxima's and well cared for sentras with well over 160k on the clock, sometimes more. I dont' see as many sentras or 200's mainly because think of the customer who buys a used Sentra, they are not always an enthusiast, or someone who will pay for their maintenance (no offense to anyone here), so the cars are falling apart from the owner's disregard for it's care.

Problems I commonly see with these cars outside of maintenance, and keep in mind I'm in service so I see all the bad: Front crank seals, oil pan gasket, valve cover gasket, blower resistors, power window switches (usually the master switch), vent control valves and cut valves. In the past year I've seen one bad distributor and one bad MAF on these cars. It's rare.

I've got a '97 SE-R and I need an oil pan gasket, but there's no reason other than gasket failiure that I need it, just miles on the car, it's had a front crank seal too, but keep in mind that kind of stuff does wear out. I'm at 91k right now, and this little SR20 runs very strong, previous owner took good care of it, just changed the trans fluid and there was no metal on the magnet (5 spd) which tells me that it's probably had regular services.

Overall the B14's are pretty reliable as long as you take care of them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I bet you also see a lot of start up idol/ stalling problems too?


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

'99 Sentra SE with the SR20DE engine. 66k miles and the only problems have been a minor transmission leak that was covered under warrenty and I had a front caliper sieze up. Other than that, everything has been due to my stupidity or an exhaust shop frying an O2 sensor.

New plugs, air filter, and fuel filter every 30K miles. And a fresh dose of Mobile 1 5w30 every 3,000 miles or 3 months. WHICH EVER COMES FIRST.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Besides my 98 B14 with 94,000 miles I also have an '01 Corolla with 95,000 miles. The truth is my Toyota is more powerful, more fuel efficient and more trouble-free/reliable than my Nissan. :cheers: However, my Nissan is still a good car. :thumbup:


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

98Midnight said:


> Besides my 98 B14 with 94,000 miles I also have an '01 Corolla with 95,000 miles. The truth is my Toyota is more powerful, more fuel efficient and more trouble-free/reliable than my Nissan. :cheers: However, my Nissan is still a good car. :thumbup:


If you compare the car price between the Toyota's and the Nissan's,you will find Nissan's are more economy cars.
Bought my 92 Sentra XE with 137k a year ago.When I was just test driving it,I have to say I fell in love with it.It idle so quietly.Many of my friends just said my engine dies,but of course not.
Now it got 152k.Besides having an issue with inner and outer tie rods,everything in it is just great!The engine is very strong and quiet,and it's not as slow as you think.I am planning on having long trips driving in it this coming spring break again.
If I have a chance to get a new car,I will still stick on Nissan Sentra.


----------



## Jared592 (Dec 21, 2004)

Typically people aren't going to post every week saying "HAY YOU GUYTH MY CAR IS RUNNING GREAT JUST THOUGHT YOU'D LIKE TO KNOW". That's why all you see are issues here, because that's all that's really worth posting about. That and engine swaps. 

On that note, anyone know of anybody who's done a Bluebird SR20DET+AWD drivetrain swap into a B14? I'm talking the full AWD treatment here, not simply leaving out the center and rear diff for FWD. There'd be some fabwork to do there for sure.

Oh, and sell me your alloys Nostradamus.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

91sentra said:


> these cars are about as reliable as you can get em....


I agree...except for the driver's side power window :thumbdwn:. 
I've also heard a lot of people bitchin' about starters, 
but mine still works fine, after about 53,000 miles, so
I can't complain. Excellent car for the money :thumbup:.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I think these cars are reliable. As it has been stated already; just do the regular maintainence. If the services are done then I think there will be few major problems. My thoughts on the bad things on this car; comfort,bad synchros,pass side power window,vibrates like a bastard over 40 mph(dumped hundreds into replacing parts to fix, nothing has helped so I give up on that).


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

I do see a lot of cold start problems, usually it's a dragging starter or a blocked air filter and old spark plugs. 9 times out of 10 a towed in Sentra with a long crank problem is just a flooded car, I can go out in the lot, pull the fuel pump fuse and crank it for a few minutes to clear it out and then pop the fuse back in, put the pedal down and bam, fires up, change the plugs, the air filter, the fuel filter and clean out the fuel system (cleaning service, Wynn's products). They usually don't come back after that.

If it's a dragging starter then they get a starter too.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You ever get any IAC valve problems? I know they get gummed up and tend to stick. Thus causing idol to drop at start up, even stalling. Do you guys clean it when you do the scheduled maintenance?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

joeli16 said:


> If you compare the car price between the Toyota's and the Nissan's,you will find Nissan's are more economy cars.
> Bought my 92 Sentra XE with 137k a year ago.When I was just test driving it,I have to say I fell in love with it.It idle so quietly.Many of my friends just said my engine dies,but of course not.
> Now it got 152k.Besides having an issue with inner and outer tie rods,everything in it is just great!The engine is very strong and quiet,and it's not as slow as you think.I am planning on having long trips driving in it this coming spring break again.
> If I have a chance to get a new car,I will still stick on Nissan Sentra.



You say Nissans are more ecomony cars. I think you mean more ecomonICAL. Anyway where did you get your info supporting this? Or maybe you're guessing.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't have a sentra or a ga16de, but I do have a pulsar with a ga16i, it's close enough. My motor recently, mostly, died on me. It wasn't that the motor was naturally worn out but the person that owned it before me didn't think oil was nessasary so my valve guides got all sloppy and it burns oil. On a road trip it used up all the oil and overheated and died. I thought it was toasted, but I went out yesterday out of ceruosity and it started right up. It sounds like absolute shit but the point is that Nissan motors just don't die!



sunnysentra said:


> I have only had 2 issues, 1 being the engine temp sensor, and ignition coil only because those Nology wires shorted out my coil, so reliable for my 1992 since new only 1 problem ever!!!
> 
> Only 1 recall and it was the fuel pump. In fact I never even had a tailight bulb or turn signal bulb ever burn out yet 13 years old!!
> 
> chris 92 classic


Your tail light never burnt out because Nissan drivers don't brake for anything. cept maybe other Nissans...


----------



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

the nissans will last along time, i havent had any problems with mine and it is great


----------

